# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Scammer / Banned User List

## Sephiroth

*Recently, I have been working on compiling a ban user list from multiple sites, in order to help people from getting scammed. This work is still in progress, and still needs some work done to it, but it is a start. Currently, there are over 10,000 users listed, with hyperlinks to their bans, and I am working on updating this daily. Of course, with such a tasking piece of work, I am always looking for other members of the community willing to help with this project. 

The only people whom will make this list, are those users whom are actually banned, and / or accused. I am not here to start witch hunts, or take one persons word over another. After the trial by fire that Watcher puts people through, if they would be considered banned, then yes, they could be added to the list.

I truly hope that this project helps protect more members of this community, as well as others. 

Please contact me if you wish to help with this project, or if you have any more sources that I can add. I am still working on compiling OC bans.*


Please make sure to check both tabs at the bottom. There is a tab for Usernames, and a tab for Skypes. There should be hyperlinks to all bans.
Scammer / Banned User List

----------


## lordangelo1019

ill help. i always like to see scammers getting banned and help keep OC or any other sites safe

----------


## Augury13

OMG lol That is a giant freaking list! Nice man, +4!

----------


## Dante

But if you for example search on "ari.fazz" on google you'll find the scam thread - http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...-ari-fazz.html
so i don't really see why you made this list tbh : /

----------


## Sephiroth

> But if you for example search on "ari.fazz" on google you'll find the scam thread - http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...-ari-fazz.html
> so i don't really see why you made this list tbh : /


And what happens when you only have piece of the information? Let us say someone is dealing with the user, Own3r. Let us going ahead and assume Own3r is on OwnedCore, and has a clean reputation. You can't just Google that name, and see an entire ban history of the person. That person however is on the banned users list from another site on the list, for being a scammer. It may not be the same exact person for all we know, as there is no thread detailing everything about him, but for people who want a bit of security, they are able to find out more about potentially bad situations before they occur. They could connect the dots from the other site they found the banned person on, and discover more about the situation at hand. If they are in a shady spot, and the name comes up on a ban list as a scammer, they could potentially eliminate the grief they could experience. There isn't just a simple Google search that can be done for every name there is. 

This list is from multiple sites, not just one. Some provide Skypes, Paypal Emails, alternate aliases, and yes, some provide links to the ban threads, but this is intended to help people. If you are comfortable only searching Google, that is fine, but if you did that, you would not have a history of the Own3r person, from another site, whom scammed people in the past as easily. I don't really understand how providing an extra source of potential protection for people is a bad thing personally.

----------


## moonk1n

Awesome list! Will definitely contact you with some people if I unfortunately run into them again! Also it's a MUST CHECK list before conducting any business with any randoms you're unsure about! Thanks!

----------


## S1lv3RDarkn3sS

Wrong place to put my post. Sorry about that. Delete if possible.

----------


## Piet01

Nice list, good work!

Should be made sticky Imo.

----------


## Eryx

> Nice list, good work!
> 
> Should be made sticky Imo.


It has been stickied for a while already  :Smile:

----------


## mmoholmes

Very extensive list with alot of information, clearly took a long time and alot of effort to put together and will surely help go a long way to keeping the OC community safe. As a trader who has been in business for over a year now and been scammed here and there I'll definitely be using this in the future prior to all trades, better safe than sorry. Thanks Septh +rep!

----------


## Gyonax

Very good list! Good work! surely, will use it!

----------


## Waleyxx

Good list for the community. Thanks Sep +rep

----------


## Pokixd

Nice and long list. Thanks for helping the community out!

----------


## Bendiix

This is awesome, i know how hard it is to fight online scammers, and this should atleast help some people to avoid being scammed, 

I have been scammed in the past and it sucks, so im glad someone has put the effort into getting the names out there so avoid any futher scams from these people..

+REP

----------


## Caxep

Good work! +rep 

Тow need to be extended to different resources

----------


## sharpes123

great list, just prevented a scam! +rep

----------


## Exilarius

Nice list, huge as hell, it will help preventing scams!

----------


## Dartexx

awesome idea, those low life creatures known as "scammers" must be known to everyone so less honest people fall for their tricks! good job Sephi

----------


## Goobsgirl

Thanks for keeping us safe out here. Great list!

Sent from my Android powered Samsung Galaxy Note II

----------


## Nagashi

Nice Work mate +rep

----------


## Shiroe

Very helpful! Impressive work, keep it up.

----------


## mjk6994

Great list. Nice way to keep the community aware!

----------


## Kentus

This list is just amazing! Hopefuly it will reduce scams all around OC  :Smile:  Very much appreciated  :Wink:  + REP for your good work!

----------


## bouner

Great list, thank you  :Wink:

----------


## Soapbox

This is a godsend. Absolutely amazing you took the time to do this. I actually scanned this before I did a transaction with a member on another forum and happened to find their name on this list, got a investigation started and had them banned from said forum, all the while not losing my money to the guy.


Thanks again!

----------


## iamleap

Great thread for the community. Should be stickied and anyone looking for any goods or services should definitely check this thread before going through with the transaction.

----------


## cevaps

Thank for this awesome list pal!

----------


## jem20

this is great, very useful info! +rep

----------


## Vethrox

Wow, great stuff!

----------


## MrHaMeLi

Thanks for your hard work  :Smile:  +REP

----------


## Epicservices

amazing list and an incredible help to the community.

----------


## luigiy

although i dont use the list (prefer google),i wanna thank you that u shared it with community,it must have been a lot of work to make such thing  :Smile:

----------


## cukiemunster

Nice list. Bookmarked for future needs!

----------


## havix

Nice list, Will really help the community stay safe.

----------


## Fantast1Q

:confused: didn't expect , look at the list  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## cdmichaelb

Wow, great list, sadly it won't totally prevent scammers but it will definitely make it a lot harder for them and hopefully bring awareness to everyone. Thanks Sephiroth.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mukas

recommend LIST

----------


## Mobstarz

Nice work! +rep
This is really helping the community out!

----------


## mouse18

Great work on this! May become very useful sometime in the future

----------


## xdarkbaconx

Thanks for this list Seph, Very Helpful!!!  :Smile:

----------


## DrD

Awesome work, +5 rep to you.

----------


## mike

This is a great list and should be posted where everyone can see so no one gets scammed thank you for the contribution to the community we all appreciate it very much

----------


## knifemaster58

Thanks  :Big Grin:  Really helps to not get scammed :P

----------


## Angingim

well thats a gr8 deal of efford, gratitude , I wish this list existed before I got scammed  :Smile:  Good work  :Smile:  +rep

----------


## Vcertno

Nice effort to help the community.

----------


## ChaosFrame

Exactly what we need,Really good work mate!!

----------


## empty_skillz

Good work, this makes it really easy to spot obvious scammers from wasting your life points!

----------


## GingerNasty412

At least someone has taken the time to make a list. Haha!

Will def use this in the future. Bookmarked and all!!! Keep up the good work Sephirofl.

----------


## chumii

Nice list, nice work. I hope this will help to work against them! Will for sure check it twice before trading with someone and of course message you if I run into one! Keep it up!

----------


## slavevi

good list! +2rep

----------


## Achilles

Great work!!

----------


## Nyghtwing

Awesome list. Glad to see someone it the community who provides this kind of service to keep us from being scammed by scrubs. +rep.

----------


## ckmafia

Thank you for providing this list. Very helpful.

----------


## h42

A list for a good cause, slapping myself for not having seen this earlier, could have avoided some unpleasantries!

----------


## SprayPlaster

A very useful list, will bookmark it for future use =)

----------


## Pwnzor187

Thanks for creating the list, will help me alot of people out.

----------


## freaki

This is a great idea.. i know how hard it is to fight online scammers, and if it helps people not to get scammed its good in my book.+ rep

----------


## Pdey

nice! helped me to get not scamed  :Big Grin: 

TY

----------


## shaggydoo

Really nice list, thanks man  :Smile:

----------


## kromper

Very nice and helpful list!  :Smile:

----------


## Djangochained

Never thought that someone would take the time and guts to put a list like this. I mean everytime you think is this guy gonna scam me or not this list can save your "life"!
Kudos

----------


## zexa1

Excellent list! Thank you for creating it.

----------


## ReppzYouTube

Amazing list, glad to see a massive list like that recording scammers

+5 rep

----------


## tiagoamaral

A very usefull post for our community

----------


## Shajaam

Good way to avoid scammers, thanks for the list

----------


## harshil101

Really quick to reply, still in the process of helping out but really useful and genuine! Thanks for helping me out man appreciate it!

Good work keep it up and +Rep

----------


## xxsweghostxx

This is just brilliant! Thanks man! +5 rep

----------


## Soon870

Thanks for this list Seph +rep
Nice effort, this is really helping to the community out!

----------


## Taroid

Awesome List +rep

----------


## Psyaern

Thanks for the list, really useful for the community.

----------


## Sariam1992

:Smile:  thanks for this! I know I've been scammed badly in the past... This will really help  :Smile:  + rep

----------


## Snauz

excellent source for scam-protection  :Smile:

----------


## BoostON

Great work!

----------


## Tentomas

Will try to add every scum i meet on this list  :Smile:

----------


## publicwow

Very nice and usefull list!  :Smile:

----------


## haxxarn

Very good list, great work m8.

----------


## Vaddon

nice ban list i gonna save it.

----------


## ithinkyourmad

Great list, should be helpful to others :Smile:

----------


## GoofyWoW

Awesome job, very much needed thing to feel safe
+

----------


## nhjelle

Awesome work bud. Bookmarking this for safe keeping!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bad

Excellent work. Hope this helps a lot of people x

----------


## Joeyboy156

Wow, what a great list, amazing work! Hopefully this will help stop a lot of people from being scammed!

----------


## Teh Canadian

Sephiroth, Thank you so much for this updated list as it helps the community so much. Keep up the great work.

~Spazzer

----------


## wildthang2

Great list, lots of hard work shown.

----------


## underzerogr

This can be useful for the community to avoid those scams. 

Good job

----------


## Jono491

Epic list! +REP
Thanks for all your hard work.

----------


## Draxxus90

Great list Sephirofl!

Ownedcore has become a much safer place thanks to you!!
Much appreciated  :Big Grin:

----------


## lhar4679

glad to see this list +1  :Big Grin:  thanks

----------


## ufocason

great list, added to bookmark for future use.

----------


## leetspeaker

great list

----------


## geelo

Thanks for the hard work! will bookmark.  :Cool:

----------


## Ginostylez

very nice list, nice to see someone care about the community to make us a list of people who scam in order to avoid them, scammers FTL. thanks greatly for it and i'm sure it will help the community greatly.

----------


## Infectedcola

Good work!!!!!!! + rep

----------


## blobby24

Great list, good to see someone trying hard to make trading a better place!

----------


## frII

Greate piece of work!+rep ofcourse.

----------


## Loque

Thanks for the tireless hard work seph. Really good list of scammers, keep this scrum from this lovely community.

----------


## hecke123

Very good list! Thank you for your hard work, i will bookmark it!

+rep

----------


## whiskeyjackzz

Very helpful!

----------


## Vengfull

Least this keeps my list upto date can avoid all the *******s now!

----------


## zanderos

Amazing list, repped you!

----------


## Nwonknu7

We need more people like you! Thanks man, +rep.  :Smile:

----------


## mgmuse

Thanks for the list, will bookmark and use it for future trading

----------


## Flopseh

Cheers for the list.  :Smile:

----------


## dontiny

very nice and helpfull list

----------


## Pzzy

Great List ! Keep up the good work +rep  :Smile:

----------


## floWWW

Thanks a lot for the list. I feel safe now  :Smile:

----------


## helloworld2014

The built-in search function makes it really easy to find scammers.

Thanks for the list  :Embarrassment:

----------


## WieseLtogo

Thanks for this list  :Big Grin:  im shure it will help alot of people and make the board much safer.

----------


## lostsk8r

great idea thanks

----------


## SJowned

I ran into a user who tries (though fails) to reverse paypal payments. His email attached to his paypal is [email protected]. Neverwinter is what he plays. Not sure if reporting this helps you. I found out that if i make sure to send an invoice, and break any sale up into two small purchases, and annote each purchase properly ie, "this is the second purchase you are making for_____" then when I call paypal I get the reversal removed because they cant claim they didnt make the purchase after accepting it 2x with clear notes and an invoice for each. 

In other words, he tried to scam me but the punk bitch failed.

----------


## alexstalk

I feel very bad.
I looked in this community to search for reliable gold seller/buyer.
I have been scamed by this guy, user name in the fórum is Goldork
Sold him 120k gold
He just logged out from skype,
Never heard from him

i replyed his post with this cote.

This guy Scammed me for 120 k gold, 20 min ago. So if you see knut k @skype, never but ever do buisness with him. 

Hope i can help some one in the near future to not buy or sell gold to this non soul person,

Soz my english not native.
Cheers.

----------


## Andy

Buyer's name: Jarred Winn
Buyer's email: [email protected] 

*This guy is a big scammer, any seller never trade game gold to this scammer*

----------


## mmokings-csr

Never buy credits from skype: puregamegods Skrill Email : [email protected] You buy game gold from him, he will steal your buyer. He will talk much in game with your buyer and ask your buyer to buy from him at lower price. if not, he will threaten your buyer will get account banned. This is kind of thief who steal your buyers

----------


## sendmi

Scammer Jaris Cohen -> that was on PayPal account

Ownedcore Name: Avinoam
Skype Name: Avionam / DarkMeister; avionam123; kiryat ono, Izrael
Paypal Name: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
Other payment method:
Ownedcore scam link:

Other sites scam link:

Did you use a middleman?:no

Explain what happened: He sells pokemon go accounts, lv36, one. We chat via Skype, I pay via Paypal, he sends invalid Gmail and password and when trying to contact him, he doesn't answer. 

Proof: Jaris Cohen a.k.a Avionam - scam - Google Photos

----------


## micheal.steve97

| free | pvp | gold | dungeon | powerleveling | boosting | arena | farming for one!!|
User name: fatpotter07
skype name:cody.potter8
This guy is a scammer plz ban him! I tried to test a service with him while after he logged in my account he stolen my gold!

----------


## nzusell

user : dimitar12
skype : dimitar.petrovski4

Tried to steal my wow account, didn't succeed. Just a PSA for beginners here : don't be dumb as me, read this : How to not get scammed

----------

